# prayers for the miller family in mcdonough



## coondeddy (Mar 21, 2011)

brother david miller who is a great friend of mine lost his daughter today due to complications from a stroke from which she suffered roughly a month ago. his daughter sharon  died at the young age of just 30. a few years ago he lost his wife due to kidney failure  several years back and about 20 years ago his son passed away as a young teenager. this is a very good man who is having a rough time in life, so if you would keep him in your prayers


----------



## georgia357 (Mar 22, 2011)

Dang, that is sad.  Prayers sent for your friend.


----------



## Trophy Quest (Mar 22, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Jasper (Mar 22, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Mar 22, 2011)

prayer sent . This man sound like his whole life has been rough.


----------



## Sargent (Mar 22, 2011)

sent


----------



## messenger (Mar 22, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## speedcop (Mar 22, 2011)

May God comfort this man, our prayers sent


----------



## sniper22 (Mar 23, 2011)

Prayers lifted.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Paymaster (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this with us. Prayers are added for him.


----------



## turk2di (Mar 25, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Goatwoman (Mar 25, 2011)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !


----------



## ronpasley (Mar 26, 2011)

prayers sent for our brother


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 28, 2011)

Prayers sent,for comfort and strength.


----------



## MTMiller (Apr 3, 2011)

man what a rough time.  Prayers sent.


----------



## RPM (Apr 4, 2011)

When our strength fails, there is the Grace of GOD.
He has my prayers and deep sorrow for his loss.


----------

